# December Winner - Augie!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Augie....... Great picture....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool! Thanks 
_____________


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrats. Perfect choice i think!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats!    Such a cute pup.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep that picture just melts your heart


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats! I love that face


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Great pic, he's a cutie love those eyes.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

You are all so sweet  Thanks for the nice compliments!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats! I love that picture! I saw that photo, and gave up trying to get one of Bailey.  There were so many good pics to choose from - can't wait to see what January's contest brings!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

There were a lot of great pictures.....hope January is just as successful....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations. Augie looks adorable.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd like to nominate GoldNDust for January. I absolutely LOVE that avatar pic and it so looks like January. Can i do that?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I'd like to nominate GoldNDust for January. I absolutely LOVE that avatar pic and it so looks like January. Can i do that?


I hope that picture gets entered. I also love that shot. But I've got to have the full size picture....so it's up to GoldnDust to submit it.

I'll have the January Submission thread posted on the first....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Well Done !! that is a really good pic, hope you've got it in a frame.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations LaurJen and Augie! I loved a lot of the pictures, but I think it was a great choice by everyone!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Well Done !! that is a really good pic, hope you've got it in a frame.


Fred got a ton of votes too. Yours was another photo I really liked....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats!!! It's a beautiful picture. Augie looks so cute.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen.....can you e-mail me the original photo....original resolution? [email protected]

Gotta make sure we have the highest quality possible for the calendar....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So Rick ...When are you posting for the month of January...


----------

